# Worldmark New Website



## samara64 (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks like a new website is underway at https://www.worldmarkbywyndham.com/

Looks like they have a new main page and are building on the old website as if you click on login, it takes you back.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2021)

It looks like they are still designing websites like they are in the early 2000s.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 12, 2021)

dioxide, are you hinting that Wyndham may not have the best IT team in the business. LOL


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 12, 2021)

samara64 said:


> dioxide, are you hinting that Wyndham may not have the best IT team in the business. LOL


I think so!  The club Wyndham site just kind of sucks now.  I used to love the 2007 site, but every "upgrade" just makes it all worse.  WorldMark has always had a great site, easy to maneuver.  I am sure Wyndham can ruin it.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 12, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I think so!  The club Wyndham site just kind of sucks now.  I used to love the 2007 site, but every "upgrade" just makes it all worse.  WorldMark has always had a great site, easy to maneuver.  I am sure Wyndham can ruin it.



That is EXACTLY what I am worried about. It is not fancy but works pretty good and is mostly very sold. You can always do searches and booking without an issues.

It has been always missing features like setting or booking Waitlists, checking credit exp date inside reservations, modify existing reservations.

It used to be you always had to call to change name on reservations. After adding GC and fees, now you can do it yourself.


----------



## JSteveW (Mar 13, 2021)

Agree with all.  Wyndham has delivered new and improved platforms two or three times. Always significantly worse than the older one that was around a long time.  They always ask for feedback, which I have given online and at owner updates. Clearly, many other owners have also complained. Then they try to fix the problems with minimal results. They are beyond tone deaf.  Worldmark has a number of useful features that owners can use that make it's site superior to Club Wyndham even though the web site is old fashioned and crude.  Let's hope they just improve the appearance and functionality and don't change the capabilities.


----------



## Jesse6283 (Apr 12, 2022)

The new website, is anyone else having problems with it? It displays my reservations as completely blank information, I cannot change a guest certificate online. Owner care does not believe me - I sent them a video with proof but they say they are not "allowed" to watch the video... SO I sent pictures and they said it is still not good enough. What I do know is that they should fire their head of IT, he clearly needs to go. The new website is horrendous, there have been constant errors over the years with the booking system and the new site is WAY worse than the old one... I wonder how much money they spent - Not only that, if you try to call in because so many owners are having similar problems, there are over 2 hour long waits and it has been like this for 5 months now!! I even added a guest name online on the old website, one time it brought me there and the system messed up and swapped names and added it to another reservation and they tried to double charge me and said I was lying, but I took a screen shot and sent it to them so I ended up getting the refund. This guest certificate nonsense is out of control. if you add names online, I highly recommend you to take a VIMEO video or at least a screen shot if there is an error or you will not get your money back.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 12, 2022)

Jesse6283 said:


> The new website, is anyone else having problems with it? It displays my reservations as completely blank information, I cannot change a guest certificate online. Owner care does not believe me - I sent them a video with proof but they say they are not "allowed" to watch the video... SO I sent pictures and they said it is still not good enough. What I do know is that they should fire their head of IT, he clearly needs to go. The new website is horrendous, there have been constant errors over the years with the booking system and the new site is WAY worse than the old one... I wonder how much money they spent - Not only that, if you try to call in because so many owners are having similar problems, there are over 2 hour long waits and it has been like this for 5 months now!! I even added a guest name online on the old website, one time it brought me there and the system messed up and swapped names and added it to another reservation and they tried to double charge me and said I was lying, but I took a screen shot and sent it to them so I ended up getting the refund. This guest certificate nonsense is out of control. if you add names online, I highly recommend you to take a VIMEO video or at least a screen shot if there is an error or you will not get your money back.



I agree 100% that the new website sucks.

Bill


----------



## Kim Him (Apr 14, 2022)

This new website is total garbage.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2022)

Kim Him said:


> This new website is total garbage.


Tell us how you really feel....


----------



## Eric B (Apr 14, 2022)

Jesse6283 said:


> The new website, is anyone else having problems with it? It displays my reservations as completely blank information, I cannot change a guest certificate online. Owner care does not believe me - I sent them a video with proof but they say they are not "allowed" to watch the video... SO I sent pictures and they said it is still not good enough. What I do know is that they should fire their head of IT, he clearly needs to go. The new website is horrendous, there have been constant errors over the years with the booking system and the new site is WAY worse than the old one... I wonder how much money they spent - Not only that, if you try to call in because so many owners are having similar problems, there are over 2 hour long waits and it has been like this for 5 months now!! I even added a guest name online on the old website, one time it brought me there and the system messed up and swapped names and added it to another reservation and they tried to double charge me and said I was lying, but I took a screen shot and sent it to them so I ended up getting the refund. This guest certificate nonsense is out of control. if you add names online, I highly recommend you to take a VIMEO video or at least a screen shot if there is an error or you will not get your money back.



Just to clear up a common misconception — the purpose of the new website is not to facilitate members making reservations for vacations they continually pay for with their dues.  That’s a safe revenue stream for Wyndham.  The purpose of the new website is to market the sales of memberships, which doesn’t really require functionality they were wasting money on in the past — pretty pictures work better for that….


----------



## WManning (Apr 14, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Just to clear up a common misconception — the purpose of the new website is not to facilitate members making reservations for vacations they continually pay for with their dues.  That’s a safe revenue stream for Wyndham.  The purpose of the new website is to market the sales of memberships, which doesn’t really require functionality they were wasting money on in the past — pretty pictures work better for that….


When do owners stop putting up with the less then expected user experience?  Terrible that a company can deliver substandard service and expect to retain customers.


----------



## WManning (Apr 14, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I agree 100% that the new website sucks.
> 
> Bill


That's putting it nicely !


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 14, 2022)

WManning said:


> When do owners stop putting up with the less then expected user experience?  Terrible that a company can deliver substandard service and expect to retain customers.


You are a captive customer. You have no other option to book your timeshare. This unfortunately isn't like a hotel chain where if Marriott.com isn't working you hop over to Wyndham or Holiday Inn. They have no real competition unless you are willing to sell and buy something else.


----------



## WManning (Apr 14, 2022)

JSteveW said:


> Agree with all.  Wyndham has delivered new and improved platforms two or three times. Always significantly worse than the older one that was around a long time.  They always ask for feedback, which I have given online and at owner updates. Clearly, many other owners have also complained. Then they try to fix the problems with minimal results. They are beyond tone deaf.  Worldmark has a number of useful features that owners can use that make it's site superior to Club Wyndham even though the web site is old fashioned and crude.  Let's hope they just improve the appearance and functionality and don't change the capabilities.


I have zero hope Worldmarks new and improved website will be any different then the failed Wyndham updates and improved websites. You can bet every user experiance  will be less then expected on every upgrade or update.


----------



## WManning (Apr 14, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> You are a captive customer. You have no other option to book your timeshare. This unfortunately isn't like a hotel chain where if Marriott.com isn't working you hop over to Wyndham or Holiday Inn. They have no real competition unless you are willing to sell and buy something else.


It is almost by design that they try to push owners out. If owners have a easy exit ( certified exit) this creates  free inventory to sell to the next generation at a hefty profit. Makes perfect "cents"!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Apr 14, 2022)

I can't even get to the old website, it redirects me every time.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> I can't even get to the old website, it redirects me every time.



Same here. The forms are missing too.

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (May 3, 2022)

Just got the following response concerning my complaints about the new WEB Site. By the way my name is Tom or Thomas.

Hello David,

Thank you for taking the time to contact the WorldMark Board of Directors. In my position with Owner Resolutions I work with the Board and have been asked to respond to your concerns. The Board of Directors positions are voluntary and, as such, Board members are unable to personally respond to the vast number of emails received. I assure you that your concerns have been recorded and are taken to heart.

I’m sorry for any frustrations experienced with the updated website. Updates to the owner website were made as part of an ongoing commitment to maximize the ownership and vacation planning experience of owners, taking into account input and insights from owner focus groups over the past several months. Please visit  https://worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com/us/en/resorts/news/2021/navigate-your-website to find helpful videos on navigating your new website.

Your feedback is valuable, and we are always glad to understand our opportunities for growth and improvement. We appreciate any suggestions you may have to help provide a better experience for you in the future. I have recorded your concerns in our case reporting system documenting your feedback for the Board of Directors and WorldMark Management. Your case number for reference is CDCR-188655822.

Please know that as a Club, WorldMark remains fully committed to uphold our hospitality with ‘H.E.A.R.T.’ promise to you, our valued owners. If you have any further questions or concerns that we should be aware of, please do not hesitate to contact Owner Resolutions at 800-457-0103. We are available Monday – Friday from 6 am to 7 pm PST & Saturday – Sunday from 6 am to 5 pm PST.

Thank you,

Yvonne R.
Owner Strategy Specialist & Vacation Fanatic – WorldMark by Wyndham

--Original Message--
From: geisttap@comcast.net
Date: 04/18/2022 09:52 AM
To: managers@worldmarktheclub.com
Subject: Contact the WorldMark Board of Directors

This e-mail is from an external source. Use caution when opening attachments or clicking on links.
________________________________

First Name: Thomas
Last Name:
Owner 
Phone Number: 
Email:
Comments: The new Site is horrible and so much harder to try and use than the previous site. Wyndham has the worse IT/IS Division in the World. I use many Online Web Pages for Travel. This is the worse Site I have ever encountered in over 25 years. I now understand all the complaints I have read Online by Wyndham Owners for the past 5 or 6 years.

Does the Worldmark BOD care so little for Worldmark Owners that they allow this to continue? We do not need fancy pictures we need simple functionality. Like the Old Site. Why not throw thie horrible Web Site in the trash and simply bring back the old Site.

Trying to make a simple 1 or 2 week Reservation in a specific size of Unit at a specific Resort is like trying to pull Hens Teeth.

But as I said above the Worldmark BOD cares so little for the average Member. You should all resign in embarrassment.

Worldmark should refuse to pay Wyndham a single penny for this horrible site. From reading Owner to Owner; WMOWNERS.com; TUG; and other sites my opinions are very common and shared by many. Even the Vacation Planning Counselors complain about this site.

Yet nothing is done. RETURN THE OLD SITE.

This email message (including all attachments) is for the sole use of the intended recipient(s) and may contain confidential and/or privileged information, or may otherwise be protected by work product or other legal rules. If you are not the intended recipient, please contact the sender by reply email and destroy all copies of the original message. Unless otherwise indicated in the body of this email, nothing in this communication is intended to operate as an electronic signature and this transmission cannot be used to form, document, or authenticate a contract. Wyndham Destinations, Inc., and/or its affiliates may monitor all incoming and outgoing email communications, including the content of emails and attachments, for security, legal compliance, training, quality assurance and other purposes.

The sender believes that this email and any attachments were free of any virus, worm, Trojan horse, malicious code and/or other contaminants when sent. Email transmissions cannot be guaranteed to be secure or error-free, so this message and its attachments could have been infected, corrupted or made incomplete during transmission. By reading the message and opening any attachments, the recipient accepts full responsibility for any viruses or other defects that may arise, and for taking remedial action relating to such viruses and other defects. Neither Wyndham Destinations, Inc., nor any of its affiliated entities is liable for any loss or damage arising in any way from, or for errors or omissions in the contents of, this message or its attachments.


----------



## DaveNV (May 3, 2022)

Not much help, eh "David?"

Dave


----------



## Eric B (May 3, 2022)

@geist1223, you might want to edit out your full name and owner number.  Also your phone number and email address.

@HitchHiker71, I believe he had blocked me a while ago for some reason, but I am concerned — could you notify him or edit those out?


----------



## easyrider (May 3, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Just got the following response concerning my complaints about the new WEB Site. By the way my name is Tom or Thomas.
> 
> Hello David,
> 
> ...



You might want to edit your membership number and email address. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (May 3, 2022)

I'm getting the hang of the new web site. I did like the map on the other website. It was useful to see where I could wander for bonus time.

Bill


----------



## Breezy52 (May 3, 2022)

The survey that came up today while on the new site was the following, and here was my response:

This is so unimportant. you are losing current owners respect which equates to no more purchases,  with an unfriendly and nonfunctional website and bothersome sales agents and you are worried about a font.

I have request to owner support to add the co owner, my husband, to our website account and 54 days later still not done. Worry about that.


----------



## Tacoma (May 3, 2022)

Does anyone here know how I get a copy of my reservations emailed to me from the new website? I am travelling to Seattle this weekend and I 100% will not go to an owner's update. Since I usually stay at the Canadian resorts I don't have to have a strategy for how to avoid the sales sharks. I am however very good at telling them no.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 9, 2022)

Its down today too, as is the Wyndham website.


----------



## Tacoma (May 11, 2022)

It seems to be down again. I can't get the place where it allows me to log in.


----------



## DaveNV (May 12, 2022)

Tacoma said:


> It seems to be down again. I can't get the place where it allows me to log in.



There was a post in another thread that said they were doing another upgrade overnight today.   

Dave


----------



## basl99 (May 18, 2022)

With all the money Wyndham has, they can easily make a good website


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 26, 2022)

How do you get to information about specific resorts?  I loved the old website because I could look at very detailed information about unit types.  For Dolphin's Cove, only the 2 and 3 bedrooms have information.  I was trying to see what the difference is between the various one bedrooms to avoid getting one with the queen bed.  I want a full kitchen.  The website truly is a downgrade from what we had before.  It's slow and really terrible for searching.  Ironically, it's the same as the Wyndham, which is terrible, too.


----------



## easyrider (May 26, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How do you get to information about specific resorts?  I loved the old website because I could look at very detailed information about unit types.  For Dolphin's Cove, only the 2 and 3 bedrooms have information.  I was trying to see what the difference is between the various one bedrooms to avoid getting one with the queen bed.  I want a full kitchen.  The website truly is a downgrade from what we had before.  It's slow and really terrible for searching.  Ironically, it's the same as the Wyndham, which is terrible, too.



I miss the resort map the most. I liked this for planning a road trip. I agree that the new website is terrible but I did notice that credit and account transfers have sped up.

Bill


----------



## Eric B (May 26, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How do you get to information about specific resorts?  I loved the old website because I could look at very detailed information about unit types.  For Dolphin's Cove, only the 2 and 3 bedrooms have information.  I was trying to see what the difference is between the various one bedrooms to avoid getting one with the queen bed.  I want a full kitchen.  The website truly is a downgrade from what we had before.  It's slow and really terrible for searching.  Ironically, it's the same as the Wyndham, which is terrible, too.



The only way I've found to get unit type information is to do the map search for a set of dates, then use the link embedded in the specific unit type for availability that shows up.  It's definitely a major step down in functionality from the last website, though that one wasn't as nice for sales - the only thing that seems to matter to Wyndham.


----------



## WManning (May 26, 2022)

basl99 said:


> With all the money Wyndham has, they can easily make a good website


Can they at least stop the updates that never enhance a user experiance?


----------



## JSteveW (May 26, 2022)

Back in March and April *rickandcindy23 *and *WManning *both suggested the new World Mark website would probably be worse than the old one, which actually worked quite well.  Unfortunately, they were right. I do admit I have seen one or two or more features on the new website, which are improvements.  But it's all about resort selection and booking. Or don't they get that??


----------



## lotus5 (Jun 4, 2022)

Anybody having challenges accessing the (new) Worldmark website?   I talked to customer service and they confirmed the issues and sympathized  but no real solutions?      Any suggestions?


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 4, 2022)

I successfully Booked a 2 week stay at 7th Mountain for July 2023 this morning.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 5, 2022)

lotus5 said:


> Anybody having challenges accessing the (new) Worldmark website?   I talked to customer service and they confirmed the issues and sympathized  but no real solutions?      Any suggestions?


What sort of challenges?  
Can you log in?
Are you able to navigate to "Resorts", then "search monthly availability"?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 13, 2022)

when is Monday Madness supposed to post.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 13, 2022)

I don't usually check Monday Madness, so I'm not certain if the website has been updated today:








						See this week's Monday Madness deals.
					

Book your next WorldMark vacation with Monday Madness weekly resort specials.




					worldmark.wyndhamdestinations.com


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 13, 2022)

Does anyone know how to clear a temporary booking out of the reservation system? On the old website, if I started a booking and then decided I didn't want to proceed and book something else, it would require me to cancel the non-completed reservation before making the new booking. How do I get rid of that non-completed reservation on the new website? I'm currently getting the "you're multitasking" message and forces me to "go back" but then I'm stuck in limbo


----------



## Hobokie (Jun 14, 2022)

djyamyam said:


> Does anyone know how to clear a temporary booking out of the reservation system? On the old website, if I started a booking and then decided I didn't want to proceed and book something else, it would require me to cancel the non-completed reservation before making the new booking. How do I get rid of that non-completed reservation on the new website? I'm currently getting the "you're multitasking" message and forces me to "go back" but then I'm stuck in limbo


This has happened to me, you just have to let it expire… I have noticed though that the new site will send a “null reservation cancellation” when this happens so you could just wait till you get that? Yes, this is a PITA!


----------



## Hobokie (Jun 14, 2022)

Sandy VDH said:


> when is Monday Madness supposed to post.


I have seen that this posts around 11am PST (at least this has been my experience)


----------



## geist1223 (Jun 14, 2022)

Today I played around on the New System. I was looking at Booking Coral Baja 13 months out. I put in Coral Baja and my Dates. It quickly displayed the 12 units (of various sizes) that were available for my Dates and the cost in Credits for each Unit.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 15, 2022)

They say they hear us re: the new website!  I feel so much better.

Most interesting tidbit in the video is the promised ability to search and book Club Pass resorts.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 17, 2022)

Eric B said:


> They say they hear us re: the new website!  I feel so much better.
> 
> Most interesting tidbit in the video is the promised ability to search and book Club Pass resorts.



I saw this yesterday and went to log into WM. The more I use the new website the easier it has become. It reminds me of how I didn't like win 10 but got use to it. I still don't like win 10 but I hope to like the new WM website.

Bill


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 23, 2022)

Today I can log in and check for availability at resorts but I can't get my existing reservations to show. I have to cancel one soon so I hope they resolve this problem quickly.


----------



## bizaro86 (Jun 23, 2022)

Tacoma said:


> Today I can log in and check for availability at resorts but I can't get my existing reservations to show. I have to cancel one soon so I hope they resolve this problem quickly.



Same for me. Hopefully they get that resolved as I prefer not to call.


----------



## CO skier (Jun 24, 2022)

Eric B said:


> Most interesting tidbit in the video is the promised ability to search and book Club Pass resorts.


Wyndham management has been promising this feature since at least 2015, and the ability to view waitlists longer than that.  Do not hold your breath.

More than 6 months into the new website, and it does not offer half the search capabilities the old website did.  The presenters state that the old software was obsolete.  So, the software available today cannot be programmed to offer features that were developed more than 15 years ago?


----------



## Tacoma (Jun 24, 2022)

Yes we are all trying not to call. Today I got to my reservation page but it says I have no reservations and then the connection completely broke again.  I have about 5 reservations one of which needs to be cancelled fairly soon. There entire IT department that brought this in deserves to be fired. It's as bad as the Phoenix system that the Canadian government brought in for employees in 2011. The cost was to be just over 300 million and they are saying it will likely be 2.2 billion. At least I don't work for the federal government.


----------

